# Toro 1028 oxe



## Pato (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi, i'am new to the world of snowblower and i'm looking to buy a Toro 1028 oxe (38644) year 2010. I will pay 1000 cnd$. The snowblower is in good condition. I'm not sure if its worth that money for a 6 years old machine. Do you think it's a fair deal. What should i look to be sure that it's in good condition?


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

The new version costs $1799 American/$2350 Canadian. $1000 Canadian/$750 American if that's any help.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_


It probably had a Briggs engine then and not the China built Loncin engine with the right side oil drain tube (which is supposed to be a good engine).

If it is in very good condition with no real rust issues it seems worth that price (Btw we love pics here). Take a good look under the bucket behind the scraper bar. It is used and some negotiation is expected, I would offer a little less and you can go up if necessary. Also ask for all the manuals he/she may have for it and any service records he/she may have if they didn't service it themselves. I would put synthetic oil in it as soon as I got it.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

If you can afford it this blower will last you a long time as they are well built, a new what ever brand for that money is half the machine that the 1028 is. Let us know what you do.


----------



## Pato (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you all for your insight. I have more details and photos. So it a 2009 model, a power max 1028 lxe with a tecumseh "snow king" 358cc. The blower seem to be in good condition.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Pato said:


> Thank you all for your insight. I have more details and photos. So it a 2009 model, a power max 1028 lxe with a tecumseh "snow king" 358cc. The blower seem to be in good condition.


I would not let model year worry you as many blowers sit in dealers for over a year and are sold the next year as new. I average about 10 to 20 hrs of use most winters so it is not a lot as to a lawn mower. a lot of cheaper new models $1,000.xx ones are POS when one looks close at them. I am sure that 1028 will out last most of the new entry level blowers out there. I am sure that if you had a 3 or 4 year old newer Toro parked beside the one you are looking at they would be the same.


----------



## Pato (Sep 16, 2016)

Hanky said:


> I am sure that if you had a 3 or 4 year old newer Toro parked beside the one you are looking at they would be the same.


When i look to photo of the 2015 model and the 2009 model, there is no real difference and the spec are similar. The engine is not the same. The 2009 have a 358 CC Tecumseh Snow King, 4-cycle 10 hp and the 2015 model have the Toro Premium OHV 4-cycle 302 cc. It seems to be the main difference.


----------



## Pato (Sep 16, 2016)

does anyone know what poly skids shoe goes on a Toro 1028 OXE 2009? Home depot have a kit for power max TORO but it's said that's for model 2013 and after. Does it fit on my 2009 blower?

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....rs-model-years-2013-and-newer.1000848553.html


----------



## Pato (Sep 16, 2016)

Good, i can now post picture:


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Pato said:


> does anyone know what poly skids shoe goes on a Toro 1028 OXE 2009? Home depot have a kit for power max TORO but it's said that's for model 2013 and after. Does it fit on my 2009 blower?
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....rs-model-years-2013-and-newer.1000848553.html


PM sent if you check PM me back


----------

